# Which version is better



## Angel301p (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello, I need an advice. Which version do you prefer? 
Cropped version looks cleaner, but uncropped gives certain dynamic and puts subject even more in the focus. 
I would like to submit this photo on a contest so I'm looking for piece of advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Dec 20, 2016)

Of the two, I prefer the cropped version.  Are you o.k. with a square format?


----------



## Angel301p (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah, square format is acceptable.
Anybody else?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2016)

Both are nice. A bit different, yet similar, both good.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 20, 2016)

Square.


----------



## Angel301p (Dec 21, 2016)

Ok, thanks guys


----------



## Peeb (Dec 21, 2016)

Cropped


----------



## Angel301p (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah, thanks peeb
I might choose cropped version at the end


----------



## flosphotos (Jan 7, 2017)

non cropped!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Angel301p (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for replies guys but I've already applied cropped version for contest!


----------



## ChiPhotog6865 (Jan 7, 2017)

Can I ask what kind of camera was this photo taken with? Excellent job, keep us posted if you win the contest!!


----------



## Angel301p (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks! I doubt I will win but entering in finals would be nice 

Picture is taken with smartphone and 13mm lenses, olloclip I believe.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 8, 2017)

Square for me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 8, 2017)

Square


----------



## srn7071 (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## BoldArtist (Dec 21, 2017)

cropped


----------



## voyageaimer (Dec 21, 2017)

Great shot! I think I prefer the cropped version as well.


----------

